# 2 P90 1 Vol. 1 Tone 3 Pos. Switch diagram?



## Paulonbass

I've got this custom guitar built by a local GC member that I really like but it suffers from a bad ground so I pulled it apart so I can resolder it back properly but now I can't seem to find a diagram for this configuration.
Can anyone help me with a 2 P90 1 Vol. 1 Tone 3 Pos. Switch diagram? 

They are Bryan Gunsher P90's if that helps.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## keto

Should be the same as a Telecaster, no?


----------



## Paulonbass

Not sure. 

Pickups have a steel braid wire if that matters.


----------



## bluzfish

Here is a list of various Gibson guitar schematics:

http://www2.gibson.com/Support/Schematics.aspx

There has to be a suitable diagram in there somewhere.


----------



## keto

bluzfish said:


> Here is a list of various Gibson guitar schematics:
> 
> http://www2.gibson.com/Support/Schematics.aspx
> 
> There has to be a suitable diagram in there somewhere.


2nd one on that list "Gibson Les Paul Standard DC" should work, it's a 3 way with 2 pups and 2 knobs.

You know the braiding around the wire is actually the ground, and needs to be soldered, right?


----------



## Paulonbass

Yup, I do. 

Thanks for the info guys.



keto said:


> 2nd one on that list "Gibson Les Paul Standard DC" should work, it's a 3 way with 2 pups and 2 knobs.
> 
> You know the braiding around the wire is actually the ground, and needs to be soldered, right?


----------



## Paulonbass

This guitar has a Bigsby.

Should I sneak a wire under it so I can ground it?

It didn't have one in the first place. Could that have been the problem?


----------



## sulphur

Here's a schematic...

http://www.vintagevibeguitars.com/wiring_diagrams/p90_1v_1t_scematic_02.pdf


----------



## Mike Potvin

I'm not sure where I found it, but I always liked this diagram for it's simplicity. The box switch and reference to wire colours is a little wonky, but it's pretty clear what goes where. The only tricky bit I find with this setup is that there's a lot going on in the switch cavity.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Paulonbass said:


> This guitar has a Bigsby.
> 
> Should I sneak a wire under it so I can ground it?
> 
> It didn't have one in the first place. Could that have been the problem?


As long as the bridge or tailpiece is grounded you'll be fine, no need to ground the bigsby but if you're looking for a ground issue and want to know if they're grounded it's easy to check, just plug it and run a jumper from the outside of your output jack (ground) to the bigsby or tailpiece or bridge, if the noise goes away that's your issue.


----------



## Paulonbass

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## knight_yyz

hey guys, can someone convert the 3 way toggle to a fender toggle? I have no idea what pin does what on a fender 3 way. 

Been looking for a good schematic of 2 p90's with 1 vol 1 tone, and this is the best so far, but i will be using the fender blade switch. So 3 wires on the toggle to 8? on the blade?


----------



## bigboki

knight_yyz said:


> hey guys, can someone convert the 3 way toggle to a fender toggle? I have no idea what pin does what on a fender 3 way.
> 
> Been looking for a good schematic of 2 p90's with 1 vol 1 tone, and this is the best so far, but i will be using the fender blade switch. So 3 wires on the toggle to 8? on the blade?


Check on Seymour Duncan website they have plenty of wiring diagrams.


----------



## mhammer

The trick to blade switches is identifying which lug is the "common". In some switches - maybe most - the common for each set of contacts is not in the same place. So, if you have 4 contacts in a row on one side: A B C D and 4 contacts on the other side of the blade E F G H, A might be the common on the one side and H is the common on the other. Sometimes you can see it, but other times you really need to use a meter.

Normal Fender blade switches will have two sets of contacts, although selecting pickups only requires one set. One of the possibilities is to use the second set of contacts to introduce a different tone cap for the neck and bridge pickups. I tend to prefer the traditional value (.022 or .047)for the neck, and a smaller/lower value (.0056-.01) for the bridge. I don't know anyone who selects their bridge pickup for a "muted" sound.


----------



## davetcan

Yep, that's the way my Godin Richmond is wired, it's a crowded switch cavity for sure 



Mike Potvin said:


> I'm not sure where I found it, but I always liked this diagram for it's simplicity. The box switch and reference to wire colours is a little wonky, but it's pretty clear what goes where. The only tricky bit I find with this setup is that there's a lot going on in the switch cavity.


----------



## knight_yyz

Ok, i figured out that I have to look for single coil diagrams, but most are 3 single coil strats. I did find a good schematic with 2 single coils that were 2 conductor and a 3 way blade, but I also found something I didn't think of. 2 P90's with a 4 way blade, so a combo of B, N, BN parallel, BN in series. Not necessarily in that order off the top of my head.
How do you guys think that would sound?


----------



## knight_yyz

I have no idea why I missed this video.


----------

